# Savate, w/ cane?



## mrhnau (May 9, 2007)

I was perusing a book this weekend and it discussed Savate a little bit. I was interested to learn that Savate is often taught w/ a cane as a weapon. Is this true? Any Savate practicioners care to verify?

I just thought it was interesting, since I just thought of Savate as a varient of kick-boxing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savate has some passing mention, but very little detail. Stylistically, what is it similar to?


----------



## crushing (May 9, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> I was perusing a book this weekend and it discussed Savate a little bit. I was interested to learn that Savate is often taught w/ a cane as a weapon. Is this true? Any Savate practicioners care to verify?
> 
> I just thought it was interesting, since I just thought of Savate as a varient of kick-boxing.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savate has some passing mention, but very little detail. Stylistically, what is it similar to?


 
I'm not a Savate practioner, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. . .

Actually I did recently watch the show Deadly Arts which had an episode about Savate, and the show did cover the cane aspect of Savate.

Unfortunately, I'm not familiar enough with various cane styles to answer your question about style.

But, if you or a friend gets FitTV, Deadly Arts is on Thursday nights.  The Savate episode will be replayed June 7th according to their website:

http://fittv.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=56.14652.108911.27369.x


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 9, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> I was perusing a book this weekend and it discussed Savate a little bit. I was interested to learn that Savate is often taught w/ a cane as a weapon. Is this true? Any Savate practicioners care to verify?
> 
> I just thought it was interesting, since I just thought of Savate as a varient of kick-boxing.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savate has some passing mention, but very little detail. Stylistically, what is it similar to?


 
A large element of savate involves the use of walking sticks due to their prevelance during the formative dyas of the art.  Most gentlemen of the time carried a stick about four feet long for "walking".  In savate work with this item is called "Le Grande Baton" (the big stick!).  I suppose as the walking sticks got smaller new techniques were developed that would work with them.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 14, 2007)

I would love to learn Le Grande Baton or the more combative styles of La Canne.  I think they would be a nice addition to my HES studies.   Savate itself looks pretty tempting, too.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 14, 2007)

Langenschwert said:


> I would love to learn Le Grande Baton or the more combative styles of La Canne. I think they would be a nice addition to my HES studies.  Savate itself looks pretty tempting, too.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


 
Some time ago I came across a book which had some illustrations from a ninteenth century manual on Le Grande Baton.  Looked very interesting.  The book also had some illustrations of a Spanish variant of Savate.  Could have been nasty given their preference for pointy-toed boots with big heels.


----------



## frank raud (May 15, 2007)

Craig Gemeiner of Australia has done a lot of research in old school Savate and French cane techniques. He has a series of DVDs available on Savate, Vigny cane and Defense Dans La Rue. Check out his website www.savateaustralia.com . His DVDs are available through Paladin.


----------



## mrhnau (May 15, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Some time ago I came across a book which had some illustrations from a ninteenth century manual on Le Grande Baton.  Looked very interesting.  The book also had some illustrations of a Spanish variant of Savate.  Could have been nasty given their preference for pointy-toed boots with big heels.



you would not happen to have a reference available would you?


----------



## mrhnau (May 15, 2007)

frank raud said:


> Craig Gemeiner of Australia has done a lot of research in old school Savate and French cane techniques. He has a series of DVDs available on Savate, Vigny cane and Defense Dans La Rue. Check out his website www.savateaustralia.com . His DVDs are available through Paladin.



great site... I'm enjoying looking over some of the essays on that site  thanks!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 15, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> you would not happen to have a reference available would you?


 
Sorry, it was a long time ago and the name of the book completely escapes me.  It was essentially about fencing, however, with some very nice reproductions of illustrations from Spanish, French and Italian fencing manuals.  Very nice, pity I can't remember its name.


----------



## crushing (May 15, 2007)

Also, here is the Wiki on la canne:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_canne

It contains some other links at the bottom of the article that may prove useful in your research.

When googling, you may want to include "la canne" along with Savate in your searches.

HTH,
crushing


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

Found some neat stuff on youtube...

[yt]lqYeDCAO2Hg[[/yt]
[yt]wyVB1rT9ZMA[/yt]
[yt]d4I5W29EHMI[/yt]
[yt]K5PjxEgYjms[/yt]

The last one deals mostly w/ the sport aspect, but its still interesting 

Enjoy!


----------



## mrhnau (May 17, 2007)

an actual fight  sweet!

[yt]wuTeAaSG_i8[/yt]


----------



## Langenschwert (May 18, 2007)

One of my HES training partners and I were watching those very same clips the other day.  Good stuff. 

-Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (May 19, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> an actual fight  sweet!


Great clip!!!!


----------

